# Is this a good mini lathe?



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.popsshed.com.au/Product_Main.aspx?cid=8&scid=56&pid=23

Is this a good lathe for a beginner?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like a far East clone whiich is not a necessarily bad thing, and it sure is better than my first lathe. Have no idea about the quality or who the seller is.
Bill


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I googled "wood lathe MC1018" and found that it's made in China, Rockler sells it here in the US for $280 and claims it is exclusive to their store, which I guess it isn't if you found it elsewhere, and the reviews are mixed. You can read them on the Rockler site - http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19446


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

No, that's not the same unit - the Rockler is a five speed, which is only adjustable by taking the back cover off and moving the belt. Pop's Shed unit is variable speed. Looks like the JET variable speed for less money. I'd check the warranty and shipping cost and compare it to a name brand before you decide. Otherwise, those are nice sized units for small bowls and such, and probably any of the bed extensions would work on that casting if you wanted (DON'T quote me on that though….).


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

dhazelton - thanks, you're right about them being different lathes. The rockler doesn't have the variable speed and the switch is on the other side. From a distance they look like the same casting and the model # is the same.

I found the variable speed model on another site (http://www.ecvery.com/wood-lathe-products/p1741070/european-quality-10x18-quot-mini-wood-lathe-jm-mc1018.html) and it is made in China (but it advertises "European Quality"). The other specs seem within line - 10×18, 1/2hp. 
I suspect its all the same factories but who knows. I wonder if it's related to this one at overstock for $199:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Heavy-Duty-10-x-18-Wood-Lathe-CSA/1108682/product.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If can afford one of these mini lathes get one:

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=514

http://www.vicmarc.com/default.asp?contentID=528

Not sure if still sell evs model here but had a large following at one time. I would be happy with either model.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, and whatever you buy, double that budget for chucks, chisels, sharpening equipment etc. Yeah, I suspect that either all those castings are made in the same factory or the Chinese had no problem recasting new molds from an existing unit. Quality of the motors and amount of machining/finishing is where the price differences come from.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the informal posts.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Apologize for my Vicmarc lathe recommendations. Finally found prices for VL150 EVS in AU dollars, could not find a price for VL150 bench top model. Last price seen for VL 150 in US was $500 or 600. Craft Supplies here no longer carries that lathe. That was a long time ago. 
Lathes coming out of China geared toward North American & European markets differ in TPI & voltage required. There are a few exception on some lathes sold here and Canada where can buy a lathe & accessories with M30×3.5 spindles.

If post your question here might have better luck.

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f8/


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Timzo, I see you are in Australia have you looked at the Nova Comet Ii midi lathe? They are sold by Teknatool and is a good lathe. The one you show is very similar to a lathe sold by Penn State Industries here in the states, the lathe shown has decent specs and could be a good lathe for turning pens and small objects. My turning club has a couple of the midi lathes and they all seem to perform about the same.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I was looking through a parts website recently and under lathe they would have 10 or 12 lathes listed all using the same parts so apparently many of the Chinese models are nearly identical.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

check for accessories to fit it's 1×10tpi spindle - doesn't sound like a standard spindle and may result in it being hard to get chucks/centers for it. - I'm not saying that it's not doable - just do your research before you end up with a lathe with no chucks for


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

PurpLev that is a very good point that I did not realize thank you veyr much. 
I may end up with the Jet 1220 midi lathe non VS I dont have all that much money to spend.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't pay anywhere near that much for something/anything without an actual name on it. Very good name brands can be had for just a little bit more. Or be patient and search Craigslist for a used high end one.


----------

